# Flying into USA with one way ticket on tourist visa



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys

Just want your opinion on this really. I have got a 1 year Working Holiday Visa for Canada, which activates from the day I enter the country. I am thinking of heading over there around end November/December time. My first stop will most likely be Montreal and I will stay with relatives.

But before heading into Canada I want to visit some friends in various places in USA, namely in North Carolina and Ohio and possibly Colorado. I will then somehow make my way over to Canada, either overland or with a (hopefully) cheap flight! At the moment I am thinking of heading out there with a friend in beginning of November but have yet to decide an exact date or decide how long I want to stay there for.

Now to my question! Am I likely to have problems if I was to book a one way ticket into USA? I will have the paperwork (it's only email printout) of my Canadian visa... Or do you think I should fix my date into Canada and have the flight booked already? I'd rather not book the flight till I get to USA so I can decide freely how long I want to stay in each place, just go with the flow.

Normally I wouldn't give a second thought about it and just book along the way but I know US immigration can be real funny about this kind of thing. Also given the fact I am of Bangladeshi descent this always leads to be pulled up for "routine" further processing! I was in USA in 2006 and July 2010 and spent about 4 hours in immigration each time!!!

thanks


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Due to your past experience, I would advise that you book at flight to Canada. However, you can book a flexible ticket so that you can change the date according to your schedule.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

That's what I was thinking too so thanks for confirming. Flexible tend to be more expensive than the fixed ones... I will need to check the price difference or find a flight which doesn't charge too much to change the flight.

Can you recommend any airlines (or price comparison sites) for North America, flying from Cincinatti to Montreal?

thanks


----------

